# Webdav frustration (linux vs windows)

## krisse

I'm trying to connect to a remote webdav folder.

The connection itself seems to work, but I see no files. The kicker is, that when I connect from windows I have several directories and some files there... How can this be?!

I've tried konqueror, nautilus, the command-line client cadaver and the file system driver davfs2 (both v0.2.8 and v1.1.4). The same result with all of them: nothing. Connection works, but there's nothing there.

Rebooting in Windows, from IE I "open as web folder" and voila, I have the content.

Can windows' "open as web folder" mean anything else than webdav? Guessing not, as webdav connect works to the place in question? 

As I said, there's no error messages. 

Is the admin having fun at my cost, or what is this? Frustrated at the moment. Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------

## plq

maybe you can sniff the network traffic (using wireshark or similar) from windows and linux, and compare them. it may (or may not) provide some insight.

you may as well try to strace/ltrace cadaver for example.

you could also try another linux box, maybe?

is the webdav server apache or something else? maybe it is not standards-compliant?

i can't think of anything else, it's really a weird problem.

----------

## upengan78

Did you try

putting a directory name present in your remote share in the path while you were trying to mount from nautilus ?

Same thing happens with me when I mount my remote share , My directories don't get showed when I give root path but if I specify a directory in remote share while typing the dvs:: URL in nautilus it shows the content of that directory

i.e

Instead of this

dav://server:port/

Type

dav://server:port/<one remote sub directory name>

----------

## StifflerStealth

Did you look at the post date of the original post, by chance?  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## upengan78

Yeah I did, still i wrote becaue I want to know those things, Also it's not marked SOLVED, I take it is still an issue

----------

## krisse

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

> it's not marked SOLVED, I take it is still an issue

 

Indeed, I never got this solved, but, in the end, regressed to Windows for Webdav access to this particular place.

Thanks for the suggestion!, I'll try it when I have an opportunity to. Although I have a vague memory of *only* trying to connect to a specific directory on the server. (Since my access rights were restricted to that particular directory.)

----------

